# Why you should always feed dead food. Shocking picture!



## 955i (Aug 17, 2007)

Was sent this disturbing picture.

Apparently it is the result of feeding live male prey to a female lizard.

Be warned!!










GOTCHA:Na_Na_Na_Na:


----------



## BlueRoses (Jun 21, 2007)

:lol2::lol2:


----------



## Fixx (May 6, 2006)

:lol2:

Perfect Saturday morning laughter material, thanks a bunch, I now have to wipe coffee off of my keyboard and screen.


----------



## martin day (May 18, 2006)

:lol2: thats a great pic very funny:2thumb:


----------



## stuartdouglas (Mar 5, 2008)

You tw*t!!!! I too have spat tea on my keyboard!!!


----------



## gechomj (Aug 19, 2008)

LOL...very funny...can't stop laughing!


----------



## georgieabc123 (Jul 17, 2008)

OMG :eek4: ROFL:lol2::lol2:


----------



## groovy chick (Aug 1, 2006)

:lol2::lol2: That is so cute


----------



## lilworm (Aug 11, 2007)

:lol2: top posting i needed a giggle had a rough day


----------



## midori (Aug 27, 2006)

:lol2:

Excellent! That is so funny! What a cutie!


----------



## nuttybabez (Jul 21, 2007)

Awww!! Thats soooo cute!


----------



## sparkle (Mar 21, 2007)

I LOVE lizards and hate guinea pigs.. is this a guinea piggy.. if so it may be the first one I have liked..

GREAT POST!!!!


----------



## RedGex (Dec 29, 2007)

Brilliant!!! Soo cute!!!


----------



## scotrates (Jun 29, 2007)

That' s a classic :no1:


----------



## Becky Wheeler (Jun 15, 2006)

LOL!!! I want one!! :lol2:

Thanks for that hun! i'm now choking on my own spit from laughter!


----------



## SnuffBunny (Jan 23, 2008)

sparkle said:


> I LOVE lizards and *hate guinea pigs*.. is this a guinea piggy.. if so it may be the first one I have liked..
> 
> GREAT POST!!!!


You just lost a billion cool points!


----------



## GeckoLass (Nov 15, 2007)

:lol2::lol2::lol2: sooo cute. Guinea pigs are great , i luffs em!!!


----------

